# Garmin dakota 20



## GrizzlyAdams237 (Jan 29, 2010)

I just bought a Garmin and I downloaded the topo map. I want to know if there is anyway I can get that detailed of a map on my garmin. Thats shows all the roads and small rivers state parks etc..?

Thanks Kyle


----------



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

I just bought city navigator for my oregon 400i. City navigator is supposed to work on the dakota. I thought it would turn my gps into something like the nuvi. It is similar but it doesn't tell you how many miles till the next turn. 

It shows the smaller roads and you can navigate by road to any campground or other point of intrest. GPS city had the best price at $71. The micro sd card goes under the batteries.


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

Did either of you get the preloaded topo maps?
Not sure if going with colorado or oregon or what.


----------



## OO7 (Apr 30, 2008)

DOWNLOAD the software Basecamp (AROUND $25) from the Garmin'S website and then use the program on there to download from THESE website's and other which may have Garmin compatible maps.

http://www.gpsfiledepot.com/maps/state/all



http://gpsmapsearch.com/


heres a tutorial plus others on the right side of the page you may wanna watch to get the hang of it all.
It took me a few weeks to figure it all out until i found these website.
good luck!


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

can anyone pull up mapsearch. 
no luck.


----------

